# Is it possible to check that stamp duty has been paid ?



## OneQuestion (20 Sep 2009)

Is it possible to verify that stamp duty has been paid for an investment property, we never received a receipt for stamp duty paid from our solicitor on purchase completed towards end of 2003. 

I am trying to track down out solicitor to get confirmation from him. should we have received some paperwork for this ?

Thanks.


----------



## NewHere08 (22 Sep 2009)

As I recall from my solicitor (on purchasing ppr), solicitor's fees and stamp duty amount were itemised on the bill with paper trail leading back to the bank.
When I had a different query about stamp duty, I contacted the office directly.
[broken link removed]


----------



## mf1 (23 Sep 2009)

OneQuestion said:


> Is it possible to verify that stamp duty has been paid for an investment property, we never received a receipt for stamp duty paid from our solicitor on purchase completed towards end of 2003.
> 
> I am trying to track down out solicitor to get confirmation from him. should we have received some paperwork for this ?
> 
> Thanks.



Where are your Deeds? If you have a mortgage, your Deeds are returned to your lender when registration has been completed. Registration can only be completed when stamp duty has been paid. 

If you don't have a mortgage, then where are your Deeds? Do you have them? In which case, see above.  If you don't, then where are they? 

You don't normally get a receipt for the stamp duty - completion of the transaction is evidence enough. 

Is there a reason for why you now need evidence? Are you concerned that stamp duty was never paid? Or that you paid too much? 

First stop anyway is to ask the  solicitor.

mf


----------



## OneQuestion (23 Sep 2009)

thanks for responses. Our initial concern was that we had paid too much stamp duty. 

I have since spoken to our lender and they have not received deeds as yet even though sale went through in Dec 2003. 

I have contacted our solicitor who has said he needs to review our file again.


----------

